# Web-Formulare automatisch ausfüllen lassen



## marcel_sana (8. März 2005)

Hallo, 

mit VisualBasic kann man Web-Formulare doch automatisch ausfüllen lassen.
Hier 

Gibt es in Java auch eine klasse, in der die Funktion schon implementiert ist?

Oder wie könnte ich das noch lösen, ohne den ganzen HTML code scannen.

Danke

Marcel


----------



## schnuffie (8. März 2005)

Benutze ein Servlet. In der doPOST(...)-Methode kommst Du über das Request-Objekt an alle Parameter des Formulars.

Zum Füllen des Formulars könntest Du dann über das "out"-Objekt den gesamten HTML-Code schreiben und somit Deine Formulardaten mit ausgeben.

Wenn Dir diese Menge HTML-Code zuviel ist, geht das easy mit JSPs. Wenn man's dann weitertreiben will, kommen Struts, Turbine ect. zum Einsatz.

P.S.: Du brauchst für Servlets oder JSPs einen Servlet-Container, wie z.B. den Tomcat.


----------



## marcel_sana (10. März 2005)

Danke Dir! ich werd mich mal schlau machen...


----------

